# Texas Pasture Plus



## Colby

What do y'all think of this? Seems pretty interesting and the pictures and reviews are hard to not convince you..
This stuff mixed at 30-10-10 cost only 9.79 an acre while granule 30-10-10 fertilizer cost me almost 35 dollars an acre when put out at 200 lbs an acre. 
Thought about putting some out side by side to do a little trail but I called the closest dealer to me and he said he's out and can't keep it on the shelf. 
http://texaspastureplus.com/texas-pasture-plus/3324617


----------



## Tim/South

Sounds good. To me it would be worth it to try on about 10 acres just to see how it worked.


----------



## swmnhay

WOW talk about conning people

Annalysis is 15-5-5

That is measured per 100 lbs so a gallon that weighs 11 lbs and would give you

1.65 lbs of N

.825 lbs of P

.825 lbs of K

And then they want you spray that over 10 acres to give you

.165 lbs of N

.0825 lbs of P

.0825 lbs of K


----------



## mlappin

swmnhay said:


> WOW talk about conning people
> 
> Annalysis is 15-5-5
> 
> That is measured per 100 lbs so a gallon that weighs 11 lbs and would give you
> 
> 1.65 lbs of N
> 
> .825 lbs of P
> 
> .825 lbs of K
> 
> And then they want you spray that over 10 acres to give you
> 
> .165 lbs of N
> 
> .0825 lbs of P
> 
> .0825 lbs of K


But you forgot to figure in all the benefit from the humic acid, fulvic acid, amino acid and organic acids&#8230;..

Which after figured in equals more snake oil&#8230;.


----------



## Swv.farmer

If it sounds to good to be true it probably is.
Just my experience.


----------



## hillside hay

Hard to beat manure and urea for economy.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Colby said:


> What do y'all think of this? Seems pretty interesting and the pictures and reviews are hard to not convince you..
> This stuff mixed at 30-10-10 cost only 9.79 an acre while granule 30-10-10 fertilizer cost me almost 35 dollars an acre when put out at 200 lbs an acre.
> Thought about putting some out side by side to do a little trail but I called the closest dealer to me and he said he's out and can't keep it on the shelf.
> http://texaspastureplus.com/texas-pasture-plus/3324617


I'm not convinced. There's no way putting out so little will do anything other than maybe give you a good green up. Call the man that owns the company directly, he is one hell of a salesman. Unless he is full of bs he's a big time custom applicator and over half his customers are using this stuff, who knows for sure though. Give me about 4 days and I'll get back with you, sprayed 5 acres of it Monday evening and I've got rain supposed to be here this morning.


----------



## swmnhay

A guy could buy the ingredients and mix them up and probably save about 90% of the cost


----------



## Colby

Tim/South said:


> Sounds good. To me it would be worth it to try on about 10 acres just to see how it worked.


That's what I was thinking. But looks like Lewis Ranch beat me to it and will possibly save me 115 bucks!


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Let me say I have zero plans to use this stuff on my own fields, I'm looking for an alternative solution for customers. Since getting in the custom spray business all these hobby farms want fertilize but don't wanna pay what it cost so if I can offer a low cost option that will atleast green up their pastures it will add $$ to the bottom line any they can tell there friends they fertilized.


----------



## somedevildawg

We anxiously await your results later this year......Mr. Guinea Pig, or should I say Mr. No Shoulders


----------



## hillside hay

Lewis Ranch said:


> Let me say I have zero plans to use this stuff on my own fields, I'm looking for an alternative solution for customers. Since getting in the custom spray business all these hobby farms want fertilize but don't wanna pay what it cost so if I can offer a low cost option that will atleast green up their pastures it will add $$ to the bottom line any they can tell there friends they fertilized.


That'd be the right demographic. I just watched a 24' elevator with no motor and a beat chain sell for $1100 because of Dupont, maybe PPG.


----------



## big_country

Here is something about Pros and Cons on Liquid and Granular fertilizer
View attachment Pro and Cons.htm


----------



## Lewis Ranch

So far can't even tell where I sprayed the stuff, ran 4 80' swaths skipping every other row so I should have 4 stripes up the middle of the field but nothing as of yet. Monday was 1 week since application.


----------



## Colby

Lewis Ranch said:


> So far can't even tell where I sprayed the stuff, ran 4 80' swaths skipping every other row so I should have 4 stripes up the middle of the field but nothing as of yet. Monday was 1 week since application.


You haven't gotten an rain on it neither huh?


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Yes we got a light shower 1/2" or so and some extremely heavy dews.


----------



## swmnhay

Lewis Ranch said:


> So far can't even tell where I sprayed the stuff, ran 4 80' swaths skipping every other row so I should have 4 stripes up the middle of the field but nothing as of yet. Monday was 1 week since application.


Thats sure different then their promotional pics show :huh:


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Had someone message me this morning about this so I'll update the thread.

Still can't even begin to tell where I sprayed the test plots back on May 1st. I was spraying one of my fresh cut fields with r/up yesterday and when I got done did another 5 acre test leaving a skip row on every pass. With rain in the forecast I'll give y'all another update next week.


----------

